# Stocking a 58 Gallon



## egm2001 (Jan 12, 2014)

I've got a 58 gallon tank that I've doing a planted cycle on. I'm wondering how this list of fish will work (will the rank be overstocked?)

5 Giant Danio
1 Rio-***** Pleco 
6 Praecox Rainbow
4 Tiger Barb
4 Green Tiger Barb
2 Albino Tiger Barb
3 Black Kuhlii Loach
2 Chinese Algae Eater


----------



## Fireman6982 (Jan 8, 2014)

I dont remember who but someone refered me to this site for stalking questions and it seems very helpful. 

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## egm2001 (Jan 12, 2014)

I looked at that, but didn't see the Praecox Rainbow on the list. I have no experience with rainbows and wanted to make sure they'll do okay with a school of barbs and a school of giant danios. I didn't know if that was too many schools.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What type of Barb? If they are Tiger Barbs, maybe not.


----------



## egm2001 (Jan 12, 2014)

They are ... Green and albino tiger barbs


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

You can find Praecox Rainbow on the list at AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor if you switch the list to sort by scientific name and look for Melanotaenia praecox.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

In general tiger barbs don't make good community fish.IMO they are one of the meanest little fish.They have been kept by some here with danios.Other than that they would do best in species only tank(no other kinds of fish).They will probly whip the rainbows.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

IMHO you could do without the Chinese Algae Eaters They can get big,aggressive and they don't eat algae. They are not from China either.


----------



## egm2001 (Jan 12, 2014)

pepe said:


> IMHO you could do without the Chinese Algae Eaters They can get big,aggressive and they don't eat algae. They are not from China either.


Yeah ... After looking at the website above, it seems that those are the main two that don't belong. I think I'll nix them from my list. I'm hoping my barb school will be big enough to not cause any problems, but if they do I have a cycled, planted tank with just snails that I can move them to.


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

egm2001 said:


> Yeah ... After looking at the website above, it seems that those are the main two that don't belong. I think I'll nix them from my list. I'm hoping my barb school will be big enough to not cause any problems, but if they do I have a cycled, planted tank with just snails that I can move them to.


Why not get nerite snails, they will all tour algae.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

Just looking at your list again and if it was me I think I'd skip the Pleco as well. This is just my opinion but if you feel you need an algae eating fish the Siamese Flying Fox might fit better.I think the Danios ,rainbows and tiger barbs will be gorgeous together and if it was me I'd stop there.Sometimes less is more. Good luck whereever you go with this


----------

